# Shot gun actions, likes



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I started my hunting with a old 16ga Stevens single shot. On my 12th birthday my folks up graded me to a Wards western field 16ga pump. Although I still own it it isn't safe to shot any longer as it fires as soon as a round is racked in the chamber. I replaced it with a Mossberg 500 12ga. but it broke a week after I bought it needing to be sent back. I got a Itchia model 37 feather weight pump since it was hunting season and I didn't know how long the mossy would be gone. Today I still own the model 37 and My dads model 37 20ga.

Over time I came to buy a Berretta 20ga. OU which became my favorite early Michigan grouse season shot gun. It was bored to mod and imp cyld.
Over time I found the same shot gun in 12ga except it is bored full and mod a great pheasant hunting shot gun. My slug gun is a Remington 870 20ga.

In the late 1990's I got to shooting sporting clays every week end at the sports man club. I decided I wanted to be able to change chokes for different stations so I bought a nice SKB OU with Hasting interchangeable chokes.

I once owned a auto loader rifle for a short time and Did not care for it since I am a reloader and hated loosening even one case in the snow or grass. 

I have a couple lever action rifles both Model 94 Winchesters a 30-30 and a 32 special and like them. I bought a Remington 700 bolt in 243 and was hooked on those bolt actions and own several including two Muzzle loaders a 50 and 54 cal. 

So my favorites are the pump shot gun for fast action pheasants and duck hunting, The 20ga OU for grouse and wood cocks. My brother has side X sides, weird to look down those barrels to me. that Model 37 dumps the hulls right at your feet so there is no hunting for ejected hulls.

Bolt actions for my rifles including the Ruger 77-22. It is bolt actions I like.

Different strokes for different folks I know.

 Al


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Bolt , lever or single shot ( falling block or break) for a rifle; double or single in a shotgun ...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Shotguns are pumps and sxs. I love the classic looks of a sxs. One rifle (.22mag.) is a leveraction Marlin, the rest are bolt actions.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Shotguns, I've got; O/Us, SxSs, Pumps, Semis, and even a Bolt (.410). Favorites: 
Upland: O/U (Pheasant) or SxS (Quail)
Waterfowl: Semi (Benelli). Used to be a big pump fan till I started hunting more in layout blinds and boats. Not a fan of pumping while sitting down.

Rifles, I've got: Bolts, Semis, Single Shot (Falling Block), and lever.
Hunting: Bolts
SD/HD: Semi
Matches: SS

Chuck


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

20 gauge pump,bolt rifle,break action .410-favorite


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the m37 is a favorite of mine , grandma bought grandpa one as a wedding present , shot my first squirrel with gun with it (i had already shot one with a bow), had to have one just like it when i found one

12ga m37


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I really have a sweet affair with the M 37. Looked and looked for a rifles 20ga slug gun but no luck and I can't afford a new one.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My favorite grouse gun is a side by side 20 with a thumb operated push pull safety. It was like a part of me when a grouse flushed. I remember dropping the last grouse of the 1990 season and not even putting my head on the stock.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Had a 20 ga. double like that, was heck on quail (when North Texas still had some). A 12 ga. with 28 inch full & modified for doves,duck, etc.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I like pumps for shotguns and levers for rifles, I am a lefty.....


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

My hunting uses for shotguns have been limited mostly to dove and quail. Any waterfowl I've taken was using a 22-250 which was constantly in the pickup back in the day.

Now all I use one for is dove, and it's a Berretta silver mallard semi-12. I've also a westernfield pump 20 that the kids used at one time. I've let a berretta silver snipe 12 and a little Spanish double 410 slip away in trades that I wish I had kept.

Rifles are mostly bolt or lever, with one semi 223 as well as a 10/22. Bolt action is what I have preferred in the past, cuz I was serious about accuracy enough to pop prairie dogs and kill 'yotes. I've had the chance to purchase a couple 99 savages, a earlier 94, a 92, and a 92 clone. Levers are something that just calls to me anymore? But with limited cash flow...ouch!

One of the savages is a 99A in 250-3000. I bought it two decades ago ( how time flies) as a NIB. The numbers just called to me. haha! Alas, I didn't even bother to save the box at that time. It was a shooter to me as they all have been.

Had a chance to purchase a trio of S&W revolvers from the 50's that were in almost unfired condition, but no boxes, that I chanced upon. Yep, I been out there shooting them, just trying to make them cylinder catch lines show?  Also a couple of ruger blackhawks, almost new. After sandyhook it seemed that people were scared to admit they had guns? Didn't bother me?

Handguns are semi or revolver. Had a couple TC's at one time, but just could not get into them as much as some?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

fishhead said:


> My favorite grouse gun is a side by side 20 with a thumb operated push pull safety. It was like a part of me when a grouse flushed. I remember dropping the last grouse of the 1990 season and not even putting my head on the stock.


Kind of like this one?





Not the best pictures, but it's an AH Fox 20GA SxS that's been in my family since before WW2. My grandfather traded a bushel of scallops for it from a friend that believed in "never giving anything away for free".

He then cut a piece of stock off, and my dad, uncles, brother, and sisters and I learned to shoot with it. When we got older the piece of stock was added back in. Kind of a 1930's "youth model". When I inherited it, I had it rebuilt, fitted to me, restocked in French walnut, and the case hardening redone and engraved by "Doug Turnbull".

Now it's my sunny day quail gun. My boy will inherit it also, but I'm not cutting a piece out of the stock!

Chuck


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm a sucker for nostalgia.
On the shotty's, When I finally get rich (which might take a while), I want an old-school Winny hammer-pump in 16 gauge, and a nice-pointin', stacked double barrel.... one that fits right points sooooo good. For home defense and functionality, a Remington 870.

Rifles? For a "beanfield gun" with reasonable optics, I'll take a bolt-action. I still have my grandpa's pre-'68 model 700 in .30-'06.

For .22's, to chase wee critters with, I like lever-action. I had a Henry that I really liked, but my favorite was a Marlin 39 AS. That Marlin with an affordable Nikon scope could hang all day with my shootin' buddy and his Leoupold-topped Anchutze target rifle.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Chuck R. said:


> Kind of like this one?
> Not the best pictures, but it's an AH Fox 20GA SxS that's been in my family since before WW2. My grandfather traded a bushel of scallops for it from a friend that believed in "never giving anything away for free".
> 
> He then cut a piece of stock off, and my dad, uncles, brother, and sisters and I learned to shoot with it. When we got older the piece of stock was added back in. Kind of a 1930's "youth model". When I inherited it, I had it rebuilt, fitted to me, restocked in French walnut, and the case hardening redone and engraved by "Doug Turnbull".
> ...


I wish I had one like that one! That is one nice shotgun!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My middle sister had a Savage 99C in 308 that a nephew got when she passed away. It was a very nice shooter.


 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Not quite as fancy as that one. Mine is a Stevens with a dented barrel and a forearm stock that has been held on with masking tape for a season.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I've shot a BPS 12 gauge for many years, but as I get older the durn thing has doubled in weight.

Nowadays, most of the time I pack one of these in 20 gauge:

http://www.franchiusa.com/affinity-semi-auto-shotgun

Benelli-type action, less than 6 pounds...kinda like a country boy light sabre...


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Your favorite action depends on what you are used to. My first gun was an 870 with a fixed full choke. It was a good gun for ducks, an OK gun for pheasants, and I could knock the heads off flying grouse. You only have a split second to take a shot at a grouse. I can shoulder the 870, swing and take the safety off without conscious thought. 

I picked up a Browning Superposed O/U recently. It's a sweet shooting gun. I thought I would try it for pheasants because the dog will point them so I will have time to take the thumb safety off. WRONG. The pheasant got up right under my feet, not where the dog was. I tried to shoot but the safety was still on. I had to lower the gun, find the safety, and turn it off. I shot through the top of a pine tree but got the pheasant.

I bought an 1100 and may use it from now on. Less recoil and the same as the 870 to shoot.

I have a Browning A bolt and a Remington 7400 rifle. The Browning bolt action is a bit more accurate and, strangely enough, it kicks a bit less than the Remington (BOSS). However, I was really glad I had the Remington semi-auto when 2 deer stepped out of the woods at the same time.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
After reading The intial post I was left to wonder why you haven't fixed your old 16ga pump. its most likley a broken firing pin return spring and the firing pin stuck out the bolt.
if your handy find its break down diagram on line. find out who actually made you can bet Pennies or the hardware chain who had them run up didn't make an original design. Parts can be found with some digging on line.
If your not, find a good gunsmith (ask around at the range or gun shops) it doesn't sound like it would be all that expensive, unless you have managed to bust the firing pin even then not all that bad. For your first new gun!
Dutch


----------

